# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Craft House, hobbycraft shop and school, Japan

## Airicist

Website - crafthouse.jp

youtube.com/CRAFTMANKK

----------


## Airicist

6WS rocker bogie rover 2 Craft House

Published on Aug 30, 2014

----------

